# Is There Private Messaging?



## brinladdin (Jul 10, 2009)

hello,
thats as much as can say intill !!!!!
i can know whats really safe too say, 
and are the old school aloud , when i say old school,i mean (bad spelling a leart)home made manrarly,chesih,kind of things,but as you know that this means,to get a bit, say my front door opener broke in half,the problem being the raw ingreagants,???please just say go away before wat uk420 did ,this will save alot of ???well i'm a kind of honesst guy and just dont need to be hasselled too much and i need to change my name ??if this is the wrong train peace


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jul 10, 2009)

that was the biggest paragraph of garbled nonsense and bad grammar and run on sentences i have ever read, i read it twice and have no idea what your trying to say. try being less stoned and think bout how your typing if you want a real response.


----------



## brinladdin (Jul 10, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> that was the biggest paragraph of garbled nonsense and bad grammar and run on sentences i have ever read, i read it twice and have no idea what your trying to say. try being less stoned and think bout how your typing if you want a real response.


sorry wrong number


----------



## brinladdin (Jul 10, 2009)

ok, 4 6"S in 2.5m2 ,and if i said oldskool i ment it , if minarly,milowy,chearsh mean nothing too you then i really fill sorry for you ,on my next chillum of chealsisst,i will think of you in the high as i blow the blessed herb from me, the quick to point out a fellows weakness is only saying your not happy with your self,but thank for your words i will take them into me and then send them back sorry for i am a mirror and this is your reflection ugly isnt it,peace to the beings humuns are unborn,just cause your here doesn't make you so,was going to delet this but hey what a joke between enemys


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jul 10, 2009)

are you trying to shit talk me because i said your post was illegible? im gonna drop this before it gos to far cuz i have no idea what point your trying to get at.


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 10, 2009)

seriously though bud... FILL sorry for us all you want... your posts have made NO sense whatsoever... wtf is minarly,milowy,chearsh?


----------



## brinladdin (Jul 10, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> seriously though bud... FILL sorry for us all you want... your posts have made NO sense whatsoever... wtf is minarly,milowy,chearsh?


 ohhhhhh the finest hashes ever made and tec lost to mankind forever ,this hashes can be trace as far back as mir ,1000's of years yet i have not heard of them for 6 years in this country ,went to the dame and all they had was home made,there must be some hippys brother out ther ,there must>


----------



## brinladdin (Jul 10, 2009)

oh it takes about 3 killos of bud to make half a key(half a door opener) buy got to get deleted now ,short but sweet?hopefully not


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 10, 2009)

seriously though bud you're still not making sense to me... which must be much more frustrating for your than me, because I dont know if ANYONE understands you 

can we get a translat0r?


----------



## brinladdin (Jul 10, 2009)

in the begining there was something stronger than most ok skunks but the cost has become not worth the caucse ,but im a bit old skool and if i could make it once it can last centreys ,the eygtsion smoked it,then so will i .


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 10, 2009)

what are you talking about sir?


----------



## brinladdin (Jul 10, 2009)

any way find it hard here, need to move on ,im sure if you ask you grandad he will know of these hashes


----------



## DeweY (Jul 10, 2009)

Your A Nutter hahahaha


----------



## The Warlord (Jul 10, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> what are you talking about sir?


 Word.........


----------



## brinladdin (Jul 10, 2009)

fare play you tuck about, but seriously check out the old hash made in the nepole moutians,really didnt want to amit this but im 32 and this is best my conunication get and it problely unfair to lead you in to thinking you could understand me,raised in a prewar concil eastate that thinks the war still on,thick under codes going on so best if you stop trying to fog gess you under 30 or over 35 ??? would say younger or a med user ,unfountunately the camp site of england was my house till 10 years ago drugs were like conneasired hash was and still is 15g for these old skools,but that all the info you get with out input you


----------



## The Warlord (Jul 10, 2009)

I think hes talking about hashish. Maybe.


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 10, 2009)

He's talking about hash for sure... but when he speaks out loud would it be any easier to understand?

What is your native language?


----------



## g00sEgg (Jul 10, 2009)

Sup brin...

Are you trippin dude? Or you just...uhhh...i don't even know...


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jul 10, 2009)

brinladdin said:


> hello,
> thats as much as can say intill !!!!!
> i can know whats really safe too say,
> and are the old school aloud , when i say old school,i mean (bad spelling a leart)home made manrarly,chesih,kind of things,but as you know that this means,to get a bit, say my front door opener broke in half,the problem being the raw ingreagants,???please just say go away before wat uk420 did ,this will save alot of ???well i'm a kind of honesst guy and just dont need to be hasselled too much and i need to change my name ??if this is the wrong train peace





brinladdin said:


> ok, 4 6"S in 2.5m2 ,and if i said oldskool i ment it , if minarly,milowy,chearsh mean nothing too you then i really fill sorry for you ,on my next chillum of chealsisst,i will think of you in the high as i blow the blessed herb from me, the quick to point out a fellows weakness is only saying your not happy with your self,but thank for your words i will take them into me and then send them back sorry for i am a mirror and this is your reflection ugly isnt it,peace to the beings humuns are unborn,just cause your here doesn't make you so,was going to delet this but hey what a joke between enemys





brinladdin said:


> ohhhhhh the finest hashes ever made and tec lost to mankind forever ,this hashes can be trace as far back as mir ,1000's of years yet i have not heard of them for 6 years in this country ,went to the dame and all they had was home made,there must be some hippys brother out ther ,there must>





brinladdin said:


> oh it takes about 3 killos of bud to make half a key(half a door opener) buy got to get deleted now ,short but sweet?hopefully not





brinladdin said:


> any way find it hard here, need to move on ,im sure if you ask you grandad he will know of these hashes


def talking about hash

i think he was paranoid about speaking freely on line, and thats where th PM part comes in, though i dont see why. 

i guess a door opener is soposed to be a kilo. i gather he wants to make a kilo of hash but is having a hard time finding some trimmings

theres something about changing his name and not looking to be hassled. im guessing he had an account and got ridiculed for his terrible english

minarly,milowy,chearsh seem to be some kinds of hash that he remembers form the old days, where he used to live. minarly? mineral-y? milowy? mellow-ly? chearsh, chesih? shis? short for hashish? i can only guess

suposedly if he finds any of these hashes hes gonna smoke a chillum of it, think of me and how im so quick to point out someones flaws. he says he is a miror and what i se of him is a reflecton of myself, and it is ugly. just because i am here i am not human. 

he went to the dame, notre dame in france? maybe his woman, in search of this hash but was let down again

that was almost as hard to translate as sandscript


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jul 10, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> He's talking about hash for sure... but when he speaks out loud would it be any easier to understand?
> 
> What is your native language?


im gonna guess Nepalese, he mentioned napal


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 10, 2009)

That was a pretty darn good translation!! LOL


----------

